# Location of the horn relay



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

I own a 73 lemans with AC

About a week ago my horn just died on me,
at first i still heard the relay working so i thought it was a ground problem.

I checked out the horn with another power supply but it checked out ok,
so then i tried to find the relay under the dash by pushing the horn button to locate it by sound. 

Now i can't hear it anymore, does anyone know where it's located?

Frank


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Stickyfingersfrank said:


> I own a 73 lemans with AC
> 
> About a week ago my horn just died on me,
> at first i still heard the relay working so i thought it was a ground problem.
> ...


Hey Frank,
I'm not sure if it's the same on a 73, but if it helps - on a 69 it's in the engine compartment on the firewall, drivers side, up high near the windshleild wiper motor. It's a rectangular metal 'can', about 1/2" deep, an inch or two wide, and inch or two tall.

Bear


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for the tip, i think there is something like that on my firewall, i'll check it out asap

Frank


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

*horn relay*

Hi, 
I checked out the relay but it's ok,
could it be a mass problemon my steering wheel?
i got no voltage on the wires leading that go into the relay and if i put 12 volt on this wire (grey) the horn still doesn't work.
If i put 12 v on the horn it does work so i don't know....

Does anybody have a wiring diagram for a 73 lemans/gto so i know which wires i have to check?

Thanks 

Frank


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah!!!
I found the relay after removing my dashboard, it was located under the wiper switch.....

Now i can honk again!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Stickyfingersfrank said:


> Yeah!!!
> I found the relay after removing my dashboard, it was located under the wiper switch.....
> 
> Now i can honk again!!


Congrats! I like a good "honk" now and then myself..... 

Bear


----------

